# iPad 1: no iMovie, but yes to Garageband?



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

According to MacRumors at least...

Tidbits: iPad 2 Mic, No iOS 4.3 for CDMA iPhone, iMovie and GarageBand Compatibility - Mac Rumors

Sucks that the iPhone 4 gets iMovie, but the iPad 1 doesn't? Must be something to do with the RAM on iPad 1. I'm sure hackers will get it on there.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> according to macrumors at least...
> 
> tidbits: Ipad 2 mic, no ios 4.3 for cdma iphone, imovie and garageband compatibility - mac rumors
> 
> sucks that the iphone 4 gets imovie, but the ipad 1 doesn't? Must be something to do with the ram on ipad 1. I'm sure hackers will get it on there.


+1


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Umm.....you may want to read this:

Apple announces iMovie, Garageband for iPad | iLounge News


----------



## frednhb (Nov 21, 2008)

Garageband looks sick, who cares about imovie. does apple sell a chord or converter to plug your guitar into the ipad?


----------



## frednhb (Nov 21, 2008)

Garageband looks unreal... but how do you hook up your guitar to an ipad?


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Probably Apples new motto.....Instead of saying " There's an app for that" it is now "Theres a dongle for that"


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Glad this will be on Gen 1. As it is my Tractor Beam is pretty defenceless against Uncle Steve's RFD, and not having the ability to work with existing projects might have forced me to upgrade.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

frednhb said:


> Garageband looks unreal... but how do you hook up your guitar to an ipad?


In the video there was an adapter thing, didn't catch the brand but you can rest assured it'll show up pretty quick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

I think I'll stick to my desktop/macbook pro for garage band and iMovie (not that I use either to be honest) -- but I don't think I would want to try and use them on my iPad. Some things work well towards a touch interface, but precision editing is *NOT* one of those things by a long shot.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

mguertin said:


> I think I'll stick to my desktop/macbook pro for garage band and iMovie (not that I use either to be honest) -- but I don't think I would want to try and use them on my iPad. Some things work well towards a touch interface, but precision editing is *NOT* one of those things by a long shot.


+1, G4 MDD 1.42, raid drives and usb mixer, ipad is for work/simple games


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Digikid said:


> Probably Apples new motto.....Instead of saying " There's an app for that" it is now "Theres a dongle for that"


Stupid dongles. I hate the day when I forgot my donlge at home. Geez. Isn't it 2011?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Joker Eh said:


> Stupid dongles. I hate the day when I forgot my donlge at home. Geez. Isn't it 2011?


Yep and it's getting worse all the time, wait till all the Thunderbolt stuff hits the streets and you need all kinds of dongles for that. You'll need 2 carrying cases, a small one for your electronics (iPad, laptops) and a HUGE one for all the dongles that you'll need to carry to hook them up to everything.

I find it so odd ... Apple is so much about clean and sleek designs ... and no one there seems to care that to plug into anything you need these big ugly dongles hanging out of everything!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mguertin said:


> Yep and it's getting worse all the time, wait till all the Thunderbolt stuff hits the streets and you need all kinds of dongles for that. You'll need 2 carrying cases, a small one for your electronics (iPad, laptops) and a HUGE one for all the dongles that you'll need to carry to hook them up to everything.
> 
> I find it so odd ... Apple is so much about clean and sleek designs ... and no one there seems to care that to plug into anything you need these big ugly dongles hanging out of everything!


I think the dongle issue comes from two places: 1) Sleek and thin designs and 2) Profit motives.

Have you ever looked at Netbooks that have 3 USB ports and ethernet and VGA and SD slots, etc... etc... They're fat. And the plethora of ports is kind of ugly. Apple's designs are thin and sleek, and having a billion ports all over don't make the actual product any "prettier" (and lets face it, "pretty" is a huge motivator for Apple design. It's why we have Glossy screens, etc... for the "Ooooh, shiny!" factor).

Plus on things like Macbook air - there's no room for more ports (Esata, SD Card on the 11" etc...).

Look at the iPad's internals. 










The Motherboard is the same size as the iPhone. The rest of the damn thing is battery. If they were to add ports to it, the ports would have to come off of the motherboard, or at least be routed around via cabling. All that takes up space. Space Apple uses for Battery. the iPad 2 is estimated to be 49% battery by volume.

Secondly, Apple has long enjoyed a robust accessory market for it's devices. And it also has a lot of 3rd Party partners like Griffin and Moshii who pay $$ for Apple "Made for iPad/iPhone/etc" certification program. They have no economic interest in eliminating even part of that market without a really good reason.

I'm not saying it's good that there's no USB or SD Card port on the iPad. I'm just saying I understand why Apple does it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

fyrefly said:


> I'm just saying I understand why Apple does it.


Yep and I'm just saying that they willfully throw the whole looking sleek and polished and well thought out design concept out the window as soon as you want to plug something into one of their devices.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

frednhb said:


> Garageband looks sick, who cares about imovie. does apple sell a chord or converter to plug your guitar into the ipad?


Looks like Apogee is ready with a ”dongle for that.”

Apogee Jam Guitar Input - Apple Store (Canada)

Looking forward to this big time. This feature is a dream come true and has potentially saved me the cost of a MacBook Air for a mobile GarageBand/Guitar solution. Glad Apogee has a product ready to go.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

mguertin said:


> I find it so odd ... Apple is so much about clean and sleek designs ... and no one there seems to care that to plug into anything you need these big ugly dongles hanging out of everything!


The clean and sleek design is the reason for the dongles. You may have a VGA monitor but I have a DisplayPort monitor and someone else has a DVI monitor. Would you rather have a dongle or a big ugly MacBook because Apple had to make it bigger to fit three kinds of video ports on it. And then there's USB, two kinds of FireWire, Thunderbolt, Ethernet, power, audio in and out, eSATA, etc. What a mess!


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, I think the iPhone 4 gets iMovie make sense for someone, at least don't need 3-rd software to do video converting or editing.
But the iPad 2 didn't surprised me much, I'd like to wait for the iPad 3~


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

 Dumpling;1066782 said:


> Looks like Apogee is ready with a ”dongle for that.”
> 
> Apogee Jam Guitar Input - Apple Store (Canada)
> 
> Looking forward to this big time. This feature is a dream come true and has potentially saved me the cost of a MacBook Air for a mobile GarageBand/Guitar solution. Glad Apogee has a product ready to go.


There's also the iRig and several other input thingys you can use. I believe Amplitube makes the iRig, which works quite well with their app (the one you see in that iPad commercial).

AmpliTube for iPad


----------



## Digikid (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes I have it from an Apple source.....imovie WILL be on the iPad 1. It may have some locked features though that will not be available until you load it on a iPad 2 though.


----------



## dlehman (Mar 7, 2011)

Digikid said:


> Umm.....you may want to read this:
> 
> Apple announces iMovie, Garageband for iPad | iLounge News


If you scroll down to the bottom of the page, it says:

"iMovie is compatible with these devices: iPhone 4, iPod touch (4th generation), iPad 2"

I think we (iPad 1 owners) are out of luck.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

dlehman said:


> If you scroll down to the bottom of the page, it says:
> 
> "iMovie is compatible with these devices: iPhone 4, iPod touch (4th generation), iPad 2"
> 
> I think we (iPad 1 owners) are out of luck.


I can see wanting iMovie on the iPad 2 and iPhone because you can record video on the device and just go from there. In order to edit video on the iPad, you need to import the video on your computer, transfer the video then to your iPad, seems a bit of a rigamarole to get the video there when you can do it on your computer in the first place.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

wonderings said:


> I can see wanting iMovie on the iPad 2 and iPhone because you can record video on the device and just go from there. In order to edit video on the iPad, you need to import the video on your computer, transfer the video then to your iPad, seems a bit of a rigamarole to get the video there when you can do it on your computer in the first place.


OK, but that doesn't explain why they wouldn't make GarageBand compatible, especially since you can already use many music apps, such as Amplitube in the TV commercial.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> OK, but that doesn't explain why they wouldn't make GarageBand compatible, especially since you can already use many music apps, such as Amplitube in the TV commercial.


I had not heard that Garageband was only for the iPad 2. Was that stated somewhere or just a rumour?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

hayesk said:


> The clean and sleek design is the reason for the dongles. You may have a VGA monitor but I have a DisplayPort monitor and someone else has a DVI monitor. Would you rather have a dongle or a big ugly MacBook because Apple had to make it bigger to fit three kinds of video ports on it. And then there's USB, two kinds of FireWire, Thunderbolt, Ethernet, power, audio in and out, eSATA, etc. What a mess!


Good point. But then why not create one dongle with all ports?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

wonderings said:


> I can see wanting iMovie on the iPad 2 and iPhone because you can record video on the device and just go from there. *In order to edit video on the iPad, you need to import the video on your computer, transfer the video then to your iPad, seems a bit of a rigamarole to get the video there when you can do it on your computer in the first place.*


+1 Exactly, iMovie on the iPad1.0 doesn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> +1 Exactly, iMovie on the iPad1.0 doesn't make a whole lot of sense.


Not true. My kids import pics and vids from their cameras all the time to their iPads. It would be great to have iMovie to edit them.


----------

